# Removing freehub from DT R470 wheels with thru axle



## Tarekith (Apr 23, 2009)

Trying to service my freehub and the thru axle seems to be making the process different than the service videos on their site. Usually I can just leave the cassette on and pop that bad boy off, but even using a vice to hold the other side of the axle doesn’t seem to be working. It looks like there’s a reverse threaded end cap instead of the usual press fit ones, but I could be wrong. This is on a brand new Roubaix FWIW. Any tips?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

All of the DT Swiss hubs I've worked on (250, 240, 180 and 370) have end caps that pull off. They are usually held on very tightly with plastic seals inside the end cap. If you don't have an axle vise with a 15mm diameter clamp you can use a rag and vise grips to pull the end caps off. Take the cassette off first to get a better grip on the end cap.


----------



## Tarekith (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. It’s starting to look like Specialized might have spec’d a non DT hub on this wheels set, since I’m pretty sure there are no end caps you can just pull off.


----------



## Tarekith (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok I figured it out. Definitely not a DT hub so I’m guessing it’s one of their Axis ones. Had to remove the centerlock disc, and then one side of the end caps comes off ala pressfit. That exposes the axle with two holes in it, which you can stick an Allen key through for leverage while you unscrew the reverse threaded endcap on the other side of the hub. After that, freehub pulls right off.


----------



## Beaker74 (Dec 20, 2018)

Bit of a gravedig, but didn't want to start a new thread.

Has anyone tried to source 15mm endcaps for the front hubs that come with this wheelset?


----------

